

Fokus - new UI concept that emphasizes text-selection - adunk
http://lab.hakim.se/fokus/

======
forgotusername
Pretty sweet, although I'd prefer seeing it as an optional user agent feature
than a web page feature. When reading long articles, I regularly use the text
selection highlight to back-reference as I continue reading, or to mark my
spot while I skim back. Obviously this breaks with a concept like Fokus.

~~~
ryanpetrich
A Fokus Chrome extension exists:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/flkkpmjbbpijiedjdg...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/flkkpmjbbpijiedjdgnhkcgopgnflehe)

------
moystard
I am just amazed by the creativity of the author. All his projects look
interesting.

------
MatthewPhillips
Nice, but I _really_ like this one: <http://lab.hakim.se/meny/>

~~~
molmalo
I tried Meny in my phone, using both: Dolphin and Chrome. I had problems with
both. In Dolphin, sliding from the left edge makes the Bookmarks menu appear,
and with Chrome that gesture makes it switch to the previous tab.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
That's a problem with those browsers. They shouldn't hijack a gesture as
common as "swipe".

------
masukomi
The idea is nice. I'm one of those few geeks who actually does select text as
I read it, but the implementation makes changing highlighted paragraphs non-
intuitive. Re-selecting something to move doesn't seem right. This _thing_ has
been created on my screen and I want to move it... maybe arrow keys, maybe
clicking to where I want it to go.... click-dragging some other piece of text
on the screen is just a very non-intuitive means of motion control.

------
grimtrigger
Neat idea, but its a bit harsh. Maybe instead of a black overlay, fade the
text and images not selected to a lower opacity? Probably would be very
intensive to act on all those individual elements though.

~~~
juretriglav
No need to do it on individual elements. If instead of the black overlay you
use an semi-transparent overlay with the same color as the background behind
the text/images, you will get the same effect as if you would reduce alpha on
all of the text/images individually.

------
mmanfrin
As someone who compulsively text-selectors when I read, this is neat.

~~~
adamkiss
Neat? I thought it sucks for me for the same reason… Once I started text
selecting as I usually do, it went black, then back, then black… annoying.

~~~
maqr
I agree with you, it'd drive me crazy for a long article. It would be really
useful as a bookmarklet for presentations or something though.

------
digitalengineer
Also check out his other project: <http://rvl.io> Nice. (if it could go full
screen it'd be even better)

~~~
cocoflunchy
I believe it can ! <http://lab.hakim.se/reveal-js/#/>

------
Zak
I get

    
    
        Uncaught TypeError: Object #<Object> has no method 'getRangeAt'
    

on Chrome on Linux.

------
agumonkey
I'd merge some ideas here:

    
    
      - Different trigger
        Double click is too proactive, maybe a timed click
        2s + mousedown => focus.(or on drag)
    
      - Smooth transition between selections
        If on a focused state, don't fade in the page to fade it out entirely, or slower and darker.
    

Great thing though, similar to the minimalist/darkroom trend

------
abhinavg
Nice idea but it doesn't work with selections that are changed using the
keyboard (in Chrome on OSX). That is, if I make a selection using the mouse
and then use the keyboard to alter it using Shift+Down, the focused area does
not get updated and the browser continues to select text in the blacked-out
area.

~~~
hakim
That's been fixed now, thanks for the heads up.

------
scoremotive
Very cool. I love all the experiments on the site. Really creative stuff.

------
cutie
This seems like it would be good for watching videos at night (if the wrapping
div can be selected). Many are embedded on white pages and this would help a
lot.

------
keiferski
Cool, but selecting text is awkward (especially on a MBP) and I only do it to
copy/paste.

Maybe hover is a better trigger?

~~~
DanBC
Single finger click and drag on the pad thing to select?

------
RyanMcGreal
Very cool! It would be even cooler if there was some way to turn the page with
highlighted text into a named anchor link.

------
vineet
This is cool. Would love to see it as a bookmarklet.

------
lifeisstillgood
I love meny too, but fokus is not working at all on iOS - then again I have no
idea of the js model on iPad.

Overall I think these just point to firefox os and chrome os as becoming the
whole experience for most devices most ofbthe time.

I mean I am on paper an IT professional at the cutting edge. Most of my
domestic surfing is on iOS devices in e kitchen. It is only frustrating 1/10
times

